# Backside 360 advice



## 209Cali (Jan 11, 2010)

> should've just gone for it.


think you answered yourself


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

Go bigger.
Keep your spin going smoother by keeping your head looking the way your are spinning and add a grab.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

learning switch 180s both ways will be a tremendous help for both 3's and 5's .... im not talking sketchy im talking nice clean.. they dont need to be hgue just have the motion... once you have those dialed youll find your body will have more of an idea what to do once you get around that first 180 ... seant46 also has good advice , keep that head looking where you want to go ... good luck


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Let me preface this by saying I can't do these, but I coach and I have a good eye for analyzing motions. 


It looked like you didn't pop off the jump at all, just kinda rode off the lip
you seemed to start your rotation after you left the ramp at 6 seconds in video
try to spin you head around in 1 motion, you did 180 then stoped then another 180 to land it
if you keep your arms in a little tighter you can spin faster, they seemed to throw you off balance a bit

again, just trying to help....wish I could do that 
-Slyder


----------



## Dextersmom (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks guys....I got front and back 1's on both sides, but only that day started trying to put it together. LoL and the worst part is that it was my last day of the season. 40 weeks till next season bah! but thanks again, I think everything you guys said is something I can take and work on.
1. just go for it
2. shoulder / head rotation and looking in the direction i want to be spinning
3. arms tighter
4. pop off the jump (wasn't popping because the week earlier I was launching straight airs and landing near the bottom of the landing, but snow was a lot wetter this day, and i was a fraidy cuz I was trying spins)

I got some vids of boardslides, but I pretty much have the backside down on straight and curved rails. Next season when I start frontsides, and other rail stuff i'll be sure to get them up here!

thanks again guys.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

Lmfao @ " I'm takin' it, I'm takin' it - That one counted! " while side slipping trying to stop lol

I'm sooo super jealous, and thats not sarcasm.. honestly lol I bet I'd whiff that.


----------



## Dextersmom (Mar 25, 2009)

wtf dude? really?


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Dextersmom said:


> wtf dude? really?


Wtf to you? He wasn't calling you out he was giving you props and just commenting on what you said in the video. It was funny in a good way I thought, always cool to see someone pumped after landing something new.

In closing, try a grab next time. I think mute is the easiest in a bs spin because that arm is already moving that direction (front hand/arm). Don't reach too much though, suck the legs up instead.

Edit: when I say don't reach I mean don't throw that arm down so much that it makes your spin off-axis.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Do you really have back 180s down? Because if you can do back 180's off jumps big enough to spin 360s off then you would know that it only takes a slight over-rotation to do a 360 and you dont need to throw your arms and shoulders at all. It's just an extra turn of the head really.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh yeah, you took that the wrong way dude, I haven't even tried a 360 air yet lol, and whether you noticed or not what you said after you landed was fucking hilarious.


----------



## Dextersmom (Mar 25, 2009)

my bad dude lol. i thought you were being sarcastic even though you said you weren't....i hang with a very sarcastic bunch soooooooooooo yea. and on the internets its even harder. internetsss

anyway thx guys...stupid off season. I can't wait to get out there again.


----------



## Nomar B R S (Feb 10, 2010)

One thing i wanted to add for just about any spinning. Whichever way your head goes, your body should follow, and therefore your board will follow. Just my bit of advice from a novice


----------



## n2i1c3k7 (Jun 23, 2009)

quick question, i understand that looking the way you want to spin helps get the rotation around and i have been doing this and it really does help get it around better but when doing a bs 360 i always land with my head looking up the hill which makes it very hard to land so when should i stop looking in the direction i want to go and spot my landing?


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

n2i1c3k7 said:


> when doing a bs 360 i always land with my head looking up the hill which makes it very hard to land so when should i stop looking in the direction i want to go and spot my landing?


So what you are saying is you over-rotated your head to 540* *or* you are under-rotating your head only 180*, trying to visualize this 1st :dunno:

-Slyder


----------



## zenboarder (Mar 5, 2009)

n2i1c3k7 said:


> quick question, i understand that looking the way you want to spin helps get the rotation around and i have been doing this and it really does help get it around better but when doing a bs 360 i always land with my head looking up the hill which makes it very hard to land so when should i stop looking in the direction i want to go and spot my landing?


Go bigger and stop looking when you complete the rotation. The since you are still in the air spot your landing. If you are landing and looking back the jump is too small or you are not spinning fast enough.


----------

